# Experience while using Betting application in mobile devices



## hoangnganvy1993 (Oct 16, 2018)

Hello guys, 

as we know, now we have so many betting apps in mobile phone, and it really helps me to create a bet. 
just wondering about your experience when using the betting application like BET 365 (at least this is what I've been using so far). Do you think it is important to have a good experience in such mobile application?


----------



## Betting Forum (Oct 16, 2018)

Well, bet365 is one of the best in that. I still prefer old fashioned way on a desktop but I guess people who dont have time to go home will like their app.


----------

